# Trying to figure out modes.



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I think this is A Dorian. The progression for the A part is ii. IVmaj7, V7. The chords are Am, Cmaj7, D7. The B part is I, IV, I, IV, V, I. The chords are G, C, G, C, D, G. I played the melody with the G Major scale. Is this A Dorian?


__
https://soundcloud.com/kerrydbrown%2Fa-dorian-acoustic


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yup. Sounds good.

You're starting with an A Dorian (diatonic to key of G Maj) progression that leads into more of the G Major (Ionian) I-IV-V. That F# note that you're playing in the melody is the key tone that gives you the Dorian sound in the 1st progression. A Dorian is 1(A), 2(B), b3(C), 4(D), 5(E), 6(F#), b7(G) when referencing the Key of A major (C, F, and G are all #'s in the key of A Maj). A Min is the 2nd mode in the key of G Major. You can also look at it as A natural Minor with a raised 6th if you want to.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Yup. Sounds good.
> 
> You're starting with an A Dorian (diatonic to key of G Maj) progression that leads into more of the G Major (Ionian) I-IV-V. That F# note that you're playing in the melody is the key tone that gives you the Dorian sound in the 1st progression. A Dorian is 1(A), 2(B), b3(C), 4(D), 5(E), 6(F#), b7(G) when referencing the Key of A major (C, F, and G are all #'s in the key of A Maj). A Min is the 2nd mode in the key of G Major. You can also look at it as A natural Minor with a raised 6th if you want to.


Thanks. I thought the B part sounded more like G Major. How would I keep the B part in more of a A Dorian flavour? Add an A minor in there somewhere?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Thanks. I thought the B part sounded more like G Major. How would I keep the B part in more of a A Dorian flavour? Add an A minor in there somewhere?


If you add that Am chord to the 2nd part it can bring back some of that Dorian sound. Maybe try some variations? Or keep one part Dorian sounding and transition from each part? If you use Gmaj Pentatonic (E minor) you can get a country/dorian sound mix going.....


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Go electric with lotsa reverb and that'll fit nicely into a Spaghetti Western, Kerry. 

Good job!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Go electric with lotsa reverb and that'll fit nicely into a Spaghetti Western, Kerry.
> 
> Good job!!


Thanks. Not trying for anything other than learning how the different modes sound and feel. Each one has a mood or feel. If I can feel the mood I can play the mode. At least that is my thinking.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

This may help you out Kerry. I break down all the chords to use for all the modes. So if you are playing a chord progression and want to stay in just one specific mode just follow the chart. I keep all the modes starting with the note "A" just to keep a clear comparison.
This is from my advanced instruction book. I have a large section dedicated to modes. As you mention, they all have a mood / feel to them.


----------

